# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  الأزرق خال ٌ على خد الصحراء

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*
قلعـَـة ُ الأزرق

خال ٌعلى خـدِّ الصحراء



 
إعداد وتصوير 

عبدالكريم أحمد الخلايله 

12 / 12 / 2008 

تعتبر الأزرق واحة ، في أرض حرة ٍ سوداء 



















، تكثر فيها المستنقعات المائية ، وتنمو فيها أشجار النخيل ، وهي موئل للطيور المهاجرة إليها ، في فصل الشتاء ، 





















وتمتد الأزرق شرقا ً وشمالا ً وحتى وادي السرحان ، على طرف المنطقة البركانية ( Lava ) ، وتبعد عن عمــان العاصمة حوالي 100 كم إلى الجهة الشمالية الشرقية ، كما تبعد عن مدينة الزرقاء حوالي 80 كم إلى الجهة الشرقية منها . وقد منحها موقعها الجغرافي أهمية تاريخية ، كونها تقع على مثلث يربط بين الأردن وسوريا والسعودية والعراق .






وفيها قلعة الأزرق التي تم إنشاؤها لتكون مركزا ً للمراقبة ، وحماية الطرق التجارية ، ونقطة إنطلاق عسكرية ٍ ، ثم مركزا ً لحراسة قوافل الحجاج .




القلعـــة ؛ إنشاؤها وبناؤها ومكوناتها .






تشير عدد من المصادر إلى أن اليونانيين والرومان هم أول من أنشأ هذه القلعة ، والتي إستخدمها أو أعاد بناءها ، أو عمل على إصلاحها وترميمها البيزنطيون والأمويون والأتراك والأيوبيون والمماليك والعرب. وتدل الكتابات المنقوشة على الحجارة الموجودة في داخل القلعة أن القلعة أنشئت لصالح الإمبراطور " ديوكليتيان " والإمبراطور " مكسميان " بين عامي 285 م و 305 م ، كما وجدت كتابات ٌ أخرى تحمل إسم الإمباطور " جوفيان " تعود إلى سنة 363 م ، والذي قام بترميم القلعة وزاد في بنائها ، أما الكتابات العربية والموجودة حاليا ً فوق عتبة المدخل الرئيسي في الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية ، فتشير إلى مايلي : ـ
" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : أمر ببناء هذا القصر المبارك الفقير إلى الله عز الدين أيبك ، استاذ دار الملك المعظم في ولاية علي إبن الحاجب سنة 634 هـ " 




وهو أيبك أبو المنصور عز الدين المعظمي أمير من المماليك ، كان يعرف بصاحب " صرخد " ، وقد كان مملوكا ً للملك شرف الدين عيسى الأيوبي ، صاحب دمشق ، وقد حكم الشام بين عامي 1213 م و 1238 م ، خلال فترة الحروب الصليبية ، ومن أعماله تشييد هذا الحصن الصحراوي ، وبناء الجامع الكبير في وسط ساحة القلعة . 





ثم قام الأمويون بإعادة بناء القلعة وإنشاء مجموعة ٍ من الجدران والسدود ، وذلك في عهد الوليد الثاني بن عبد الملك ، أثناء خلافة عمه هشام بن عبدالملك . وفي أيام الثورة العربية الكبرى إتخذ " لورنس العرب "من القلعة قاعدة ً 
لإنطلاق عملياته العسكرية ضد الأتراك العثمانيين ، وكان له غرفة للإجتماعات والإستقبالات ، مازالت تقع فوق المدخل الرئيسي للقلعة ، فيها عدد من الطاقات والقاعات والأبواب وبهو ٍ رئيسي ، 








وعندما غادرها إتخذ منها الشريف الحارثي ، قاعدة لعمليات العسكرية أيضا ً ، وعندما وصلها الأمير فيصل إبن الحسين كقائد ٍ للجيش الشمالي ، قام بشن هجومه النهائي على الأتراك من هذه القلعة .

القلعة ُ: ـ

بناؤ ٌ ضخم ٌ مستطيل الشكل تتراوح أبعاده بين 72مترا ً و 80 مترا ً ، بنيت القلعة من الحجارة البركانية النارية البازلتية السوداء ،



وتتألف من ثلاث طوابق مازال منها طابقين ظاهرين للعيان ، وتحتوي القلعة على عدة أبراج ٍ ، وعدة مداخل ، ومسجد ، وغرف ، وبئرٌ للماء وساحــة كبيرة ، وسجـن ٌ، وإسطبـلات ، وأدراج ، ونوافــد ، وطاقــات ٍ، وممرات ٌ، وأقواسٌ وزخارف .









































































وأبواب ٌ حجريـــة ضخمـــة ٌ؛
هذه الأبواب تزن بين 1 طن و 2 طن ، ويقع الأول في المدخل الرئيسي ويقع الثاني في المدخل الغربي من القلعة .

















*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]موضوع رائع عن معلم من معالم الاردن الحبيب
مشكور اخي الكريم
[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بصراحه انا بشكرك على المجهود الكبير اللي بتقدمه بالمنتدى , وبصراحه مواضيعك كثير مميزه 

ننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

احنا اهل الازرق يا عمي بس ما راح نطول 2 وبنروح 

مشكوووووووور يا حلو

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

the sad


مشكور

----------


## HAWATMEH

انت رمزا للاحساس المرهف وعنوانا للابداع اننا نقف صامتين امام ابداعاتك فكم رجل يعد بالف رجل وكم من الرجال يمر بلا عداد فانت تعمل ما عجزت عنه الاجهزه والموازنات والرواتب العاليه والسيارات الفارهه والمناصب والندوات واوراق العمل التي تطوى وتغلف بها الساندويشات وفقك الله والى الامام نحن نتشرف بوجودك في هذا المندى

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*العالي عالي* 


*[align=center]أشكرك جزيلا ً على مداخلتك َ الطيبة [/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

F5

في ذكرى الوفاء لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة  :Icon31:

----------

